# Mock Chardonay...grape And Apple Wine



## freezkat (3/3/12)

I didn't mean for it to turn into a Chardonnay like wine but it did.

4 Cans frozen 100% White Grape Juice (Welches brand 16 ounce)
5 cans frozen 100% Apple Juice
1 can frozen 100% Purple Grape Juice

enough water to make 11.4 Liters (3Gallons)

enough white sugar to bring OG to 1.10

3 tsp. DAP yeast nutrient

Normally would sterilize fruit with camden tables 1 per gallon but this was frozen concentrate and the yeast I'm using is a genocidal yeast that will kill any competing yeasts. Convenient and macabre...cool

Lalvin LV-1116 yeast ferment @ 18C

Aerate with whisk

Stir top half for a week everyday till gravity get below 1.04, then leave alone.

when gravity gets below 1.002 Rack to a secondary fermenter minus a liter to leave room for stirring

I solved this problem by racking to a bottling bucket

add 3 crushed Camden tablets 

stir vigorously to degas

Top up secondary fermenter with leftover wine leave only a small gap under the airlock


I'm at this stage now. I need to wait a few months for all the lees to fall out. I drank what didn't fit in the secondary and it is amazingly Chardonnay like.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Phoney (3/3/12)

Interesting! I dont think I've ever seen Purple or White Grape Juice for sale here in Australia. Also, why did you add it in frozen, and at what temperature did you ferment?


----------



## freezkat (3/3/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> Interesting! I dont think I've ever seen Purple or White Grape Juice for sale here in Australia. Also, why did you add it in frozen, and at what temperature did you ferment?



Do you guys have frozen orange juice concentrate. Comes in a tube/can peel off a plastic ring to get it out?




You folks don't have some thing like this really?


----------



## waggastew (3/3/12)

Nope. Worked in NY for 6 months and was in the local Stop&Shop one day when I saw them, "WTF?". All the juice concentrates in Oz come as liquids, usually 500mL wax cartons. Grape juice is also not a big seller with it being a small part of the juice isle.

After living in the US and the UK its amazing how many little differences there are in grocery items between countries. Even stuff that theoretically should be identical (butter, margarine, milk) taste totally different. Made it much more fun rather than the whole 'global world' thing.


----------



## Phoney (3/3/12)

On second thoughts, maybe we do? Though I've never really looked. I think it'll be in the health food / vegetable juice isle of the supermarket rather than the fruit juice isle. I'll take a look :


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/12)

We dont have futures on stock exchange for fruit juice as far as im aware, US dies. They do lots of frozen concentrate stuff. W seem to buy in concentrate dilute it and sell it

Edit

Give us amounts so we.can try and replicate.with fresh. Some of my ciders come out white wine if I use a wine treaty so it doesn't spurise me


----------



## freezkat (3/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> We dont have futures on stock exchange for fruit juice as far as im aware, US does. They do lots of frozen concentrate stuff. We seem to buy in concentrate dilute it and sell it
> 
> Edit
> 
> Give us amounts so we.can try and replicate.with fresh. Some of my ciders come out white wine if I use a wine treaty so it doesn't surprise me


each one of those cans make a quart, which is of course just shy of a liter. So go with a liter and use less white sugar.

The beauty of this frozen juice is there are no preservatives besides a little added vitamin C, which you want anyway in your wine. 

Oh and I thawed all the cans out first, they mix easier, and the yeast appreciates it greatly.


----------

